# Best way to hatch eggs???



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok round 2 this year for hatching eggs the e-bay eggs were all duds, or as in the case of 1 egg which came from right here in NC it was a hard boiled egg so never would have hatched.

However I now have the game fowl eggs they are greys, and I want a great hatching rate on these some of these roosters can go for up to $2000 each so I want most to hatch. My plan is as follows and speak up if you all think I need to change the plan.

Tomorrow night before bed put in the incubator, about 36 hours after they got here, with less then 50% humidity. Some folks are saying not to turn eggs for 7 days???? I am thinking leave them for 5 days just to be safe. I don't want any sticking.

Then at day 14 put humidity up to 50%, with 75% humidity at day 18+. However I am planning on going back to the 99.5 temp and let them stay in a couple extra days. Not sure if the 101 temp killed the few that had started at week 2 or not in the last batch but that was when I put the temp up to 101 rather then the 99.5 temp. Because folks said with a still air incubator temps were suppose to be at 101 not at 99.5.

The eggs came today in little cups. I know I was stunned and yet I could see how they could be so well protected at the same time. The sender sent them in specimen cups. Yep you guessed it the ones we pee in at the doctors office. Foam on the bottom, around the sides and on top of the eggs. Then the cover screwed on the top. In fact those eggs still are not budging, I have to take them out by removing the foam from around the edges in order to get them each out of the cup. I am letting them breath tonight and tomorrow. Then once settled they will go in the incubator.

I figured since I want a more natural hatch like a mom would do. I will be lying them down, and then will turn them 2 times a day like the mom does, she never turns an egg just once a day, she turns them multiple times a day. However the first 5 days I will not turn them. Then it will be twice a day right up until day 18.

If you can think of anything else I should do tell me please. Or if I am going to do something wrong tell me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Candle before setting. Check the air cells. 

I don't know who came up with the not turning. Mine always went in to the auto turner and were turned from day one. 

I suspect that your problems could have come from several different areas or a combination or all of them. One, shipped eggs. Two, Ebay. Three, whatever you're using for measuring temps and humidity.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a still air incubator. Once I put the temp between 101 - 103 I had much better hatch rate than when I had lower temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Candle before setting. Check the air cells.
> 
> I don't know who came up with the not turning. Mine always went in to the auto turner and were turned from day one.
> 
> I suspect that your problems could have come from several different areas or a combination or all of them. One, shipped eggs. Two, Ebay. Three, whatever you're using for measuring temps and humidity.


I use my kids regular thermometer for fevers to make sure that temps are correct on my thermometer. In fact I have 2 thermometers in the incubator that I have added one that came with the incubator, and one expensive one that I got at tractor supply both are correct.

I keep one on the floor the heavy one, and the other one on top of the eggs. As for humidity I only fill certain wells in the bottom and I keep track that way. I tried the little hydrometer last year and found out it was spot on with what the instructions said on the incubator. So this year I am ding it exactly the same way except I am going with lower humidity this time at the beginning.

E-bay eggs I am not buying any more. These new eggs came from a high grade breeder. His eggs are usually a 90% hatch rate with shipped eggs. I have read what others have said about their hatch rates.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> I have a still air incubator. Once I put the temp between 101 - 103 I had much better hatch rate than when I had lower temps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Were they shipped eggs though??? Or from your own chickens?


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It was from my own eggs. The roosters and hens are pure breeds but I don't separate them so the chicks are mutts. Sometimes the right parents get together and I get a pure breed. Also the weather has been warmer so maybe that's why too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

candle to see if viable, then your options are broody hen or incubator 

mark all eggs (I prefer smiley faces but numbers or x works)

and candle roughly over a week later (optional dud finder)

I have heard from a couple people to let it rest I think it's only for a day or 2

My little cousin did an experiment on auto turner vs human turner vs hen. All 3 ended up equal. I prefer auto tho


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Normally I let sit for 24 hours, but I figured I would give them the extra time just to make sure that the air cells settle ok. I normally put an X on them, but figured this time I will try the turning multiple times a day like the mother hen would, rather then the once a day. However i don't have an auto turner but I enjoy doing it myself.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> It was from my own eggs. The roosters and hens are pure breeds but I don't separate them so the chicks are mutts. Sometimes the right parents get together and I get a pure breed. Also the weather has been warmer so maybe that's why too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Last year we had a 95% success rate hatching our own eggs about about a 5 to 10 % success rate hatching shipped eggs. However the way these eggs were packed, is much better then any eggs I have ever gotten through the mail.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope they all hatch for you. I never bought eggs through the mail only chicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> I hope they all hatch for you. I never bought eggs through the mail only chicks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Well the way these were packed, I don't believe that the shipping will harm them any, they were so well cushioned. I will be candling them all though before I place them in the incubator to make sure that air cells are not detached.


----------

